# New & frustrated, from Sugar Grove PA



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

:help:We have a 6 month old German Sheperd, had him since he was 9 weeks. He is the most aggressive dog I've ever had. We love him to death, & he's very smart, but I can no longer walk him or control him. He is so strong & pulls & lunges at people. He bites & nips a lot too. I've tried the pinch collar, & the Halti collar. Running out of ideas. Can someone please point me in the right direction on this site? Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please contact a professional trainer. They can provide you the knowledge and tools that you'll need to over come this behavior.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

For the leash problems, see the Training section.

For the other issues, has he been socialized a lot?


----------



## Gunther (Feb 28, 2010)

I feel for you. I am also new to this forum and have 7 month old GS. I swear I think I have your dogs brother. Mine is doing the same exact stuff and I have had it too. I just posted something very similar. I guess I will watch your thread as well..haha! 

I just hired a professional trainer yesterday and had to call already. It took me almost 10 minutes to get a choker collar on him today. He bit me coninuously and I now have a new collection of bruises on my forearms. I am going to keep trying--I have to too, I love the little brat so much!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Gunther, why did you wait untill your dog
is 7 months old to start training him???
did you do any socializing???



Gunther said:


> I feel for you. I am also new to this forum and have 7 month old GS. I swear I think I have your dogs brother. Mine is doing the same exact stuff and I have had it too. I just posted something very similar. I guess I will watch your thread as well..haha!
> 
> I just hired a professional trainer yesterday and had to call already. It took me almost 10 minutes to get a choker collar on him today. He bit me coninuously and I now have a new collection of bruises on my forearms. I am going to keep trying--I have to too, I love the little brat so much!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup: 



Lilie said:


> Please contact a professional trainer. They can provide you the knowledge and tools that you'll need to over come this behavior.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

yes, contact a professional trainer asap!


----------



## Gunther (Feb 28, 2010)

Doggiedad...I just sent you a message personally.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate your feed back. We had a GS before & it was not this aggressive. I never had to hire a dog trainer before, (can't really afford to). He is smart & will do anything for dog biscuits, he is just getting more & more aggressive all the time. And he was the calm one of the litter!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there a dog training club in your area(not petsmart) I would look into that or ask your vet if they can recommend one...Gunthers thread has some good advice, take a look at his recent thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you spoken to your breeder at all? Is your dog a working line dog? High drive? What about an group classes near you? I think even a 2-3 classes with trainer will benefit you to at least evaluate your dog. ARe there any clubs near you?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

shellymcaleer said:


> :help:We have a 6 month old German Sheperd, had him since he was 9 weeks. He is the most aggressive dog I've ever had. We love him to death, & he's very smart, but I can no longer walk him or control him. He is so strong & pulls & lunges at people. He bites & nips a lot too. I've tried the pinch collar, & the Halti collar. Running out of ideas. Can someone please point me in the right direction on this site? Thanks!


It's not aggression, so if you can wrap your mind around that, you can come up with a new plan.

It a bored. Over energetic pup. With too much energy. And and owner that's overwhelmed (like most of us can be) with a crazy GSD pup. These pups ARE harder than others! YOu aren't going crazy. I raised a Lab puppy and it was SO easy, then I got a GSD, completely different.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html 

TONS more time/exercise/socialization.

And better dog classes with a REAL instructor who can give real help and guidance. Been months learning bad habits though so it will take a bit to fix.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you can add your GENERAL location up in the User CP, then it will show up in all your posts so maybe specific classes/instructors can be recommended. If you live in northern NJ, I can get you some help. http://www.njdogandpuppytraining.com/


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What do you mean by aggressive?
Not walking correctly on a leash is NOT aggressive........


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadly, not all people should own a GSD.
You should do massive research on the breed before owning one.
Dogs are NOT all the same.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Many people do not use a pinch collar correctly on there dog and therefor it will not work. You must pinch the links apart and and remove links so that the collar is high up under his chin and snug enough that only 2 fingers fit under the prong and his skin. Many people make the mistake of having it slip over the dogs head or very loose over the neck.. Also I would never suggest the use of a choke chain as its takes timing that is perfect to give a correction that will work. I have been a profestional trainer for over 10 years. I never give a new owner a choke chain to work with unless the dog is a mush head. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] if you need more help i will give out my phone number for calls if needed.
Malinda


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, A prong collar is definitely not appropriate for a 9 WEEK OLD PUPPY.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

As I previously said, we owned a GS before, & he was just fine.I didn't need to do massive research, because we owned one for many years. This dog is not just aggressive on a leash, he constantly bites, nips, jumps, ect... Please don't talk to me like I'm stupid. I'm on here looking for advice from other dog owners, not to be scolded & told I shouldn't own my dog.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Also, A prong collar is definitely not appropriate for a 9 WEEK OLD PUPPY.


 My dog is a very large 6 going on 7 month old dog. Not a 9 week old.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm Sorry, I misread the post. long days at work are not good on my brain.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

SHELLY PLEASE READ THIS

Leerburg | The Ground Work to becoming Your Puppy's Pack Leader
AND THIS
Dealing with Dominant and Aggressive Dogs

He's probably not actually being "AGRESSIVE" so much as DOMINANT. you'll have to be more dominant than him. please read these articles there is a lot of info on that website. I review it occasionally myself so I dont forget things. especially when i am having a training issue.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by MaggieRoseLee
> 
> It's not aggression, so if you can wrap your mind around that, you can come up with a new plan.
> 
> ...


The above post says it perfectly. 

A trainer at a class I took with Djibouti showed us a way to loop & tie the lead under & around the dog so that when s/he pulled pressure was exerted on the back legs/loin/abdomen. That alone was worth the price of the class. There are a lot of stray cats around my house that Djibouti has an unhealthy interest in. With the leash looped I can maintain control even on an icy surface while he remembers to use his 'walking manners' & step out like a young gentleman.
__________________


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully the OP is still reading and trying to get help.... 

GSD puppies are frequently NOT like other puppies. They are WAY harder! It's not you. You aren't crazy. There is a reason the same methods used in the past to raise puppies is not working.

YOU researched and purchased a GSD puppy! And a breed that can be the best in police/bomb/tracking/agility/schuthund/herding .............. doesn't mean it's also the easiest puppy to raise.

I know I had to learn ENTIRELY new ways to train. And I had to be 'smart' not just yelling and reacting and jerking them on a collar. Generally that just was upping the excitement and whoohooo which was already too high!

THIS is what I HAVE to do with my GSD's to get the edge off. Along with dog classes, socialization, finding a great trainer, TALKING TO MY BREEDER...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Again, I ask what type of socialization did you do with the pup? 

Jumping, nipping and leash pulling I wouldn't define as aggression, I'd define it as a young dog pushing limits and/or expelling exsessive amounts of energy.

What's your play/training schedule like? How much physical exercise does he get a day? How much mental?

I'm not asking questions to be rude, but to get a better grasp on what's been done (or not) to better give advice.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry for your situation. I know it can be hectic. 

To me, it sounds like he's just wound full of energy and not properly trained(no offense)

How much exercise is he getting? I'd play fetch with him for an hour or two before I attempted to work with him. 

You said he's jumping. I don't think this sounds aggressive, just undertrained. So if he jumps, don't do anything. I realize he's a big dog now, but you didn't teach it when he was a puppy so you'll have to start now. Use a wall for support if you have to. When he jumps, stand like a tree, don't say a thing, don't move, and don't look at him. Once he gets off, ask for a sit. (pleeeeaaaase tell me he knows sit?) Then treat and praise with those doggie biscuits he likes so much.  do this hundreds of times in 10 different places (your house, your yard, park, pet store, friends house, parents house, etc) and he'll get the hang of it. 

For biting (which I'm assuming is an energetic playful nip/mouth) do the same thing. He bites, you take your hands up, don't say anything or look at him, but calmly walk away. He'll learn biting= NADA. No attention or playing anymore. Once he calms down you can go back to playing, and do the same thing as soon as he starts up again.

I realize you had a shepherd before, but maybe he was older and set in his ways already and calm? I think you could benefit a loy from taking him to a trainer if you could save up the money. I know my local kennel club only charges 50 for an 8 week course, and if I (a 17 y/o teenager saving for college and taking care of 3 dogs) can manage it, I'm sure you could too. Just save a few bucks a week and you'll have the money in no time. Going to classes can help you learn how to properly use tools like the collars, etc and can also show you how to handle a puppy, because, once again, no offense, but it sounds like you don't have much experience with training a puppy.

I'm not trying to insult you in any way and I'm glad you're trying to get help for your pup. I'm confident that if you follow advice and try to get a trainer that his behaviour CAN be reversed. 

ps; if you start to get him under control with biting/jumping, look up loose leash walking tips here and start doing that. Then start introducing him to places like petsmart/petco/pet supplies plus, etc so that he can meet other dogs and learn proper dog manners.

oh yeah, I might have missed it, but how is he with other dogs? Does he play well or do you not know? If he does, taking him to a dog park can greatly benefit his exercise. My GSD is pooped for a good two days after an hour at the park, and listens like a DOLL when he's exercised well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

To the original poster- I sent you a private message. 



Jax08 said:


> Have you spoken to your breeder at all? Is your dog a working line dog? High drive? What about an group classes near you? I think even a 2-3 classes with trainer will benefit you to at least evaluate your dog. ARe there any clubs near you?


I can pretty much answer these questions starting with group classes- No and No to the training club too but I am quite close to them. I have offered for the OP to contact me off the board for help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Ruq! 

OP - definitely get in touch with her! She has great dogs and is a good reader of their behavior.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Ruq! Was hoping you would find this thread. I knew she was close to you!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you can add your GENERAL location up in the User CP, then it will show up in all your posts so maybe specific classes/instructors can be recommended. If you live in northern NJ, I can get you some help. http://www.njdogandpuppytraining.com/


 
She did list her area in the subject of this post. Bad news there is very little to NO decent training around her. Good news is (well some might consider it bad news :rofl: ) she is very close to me.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Amaruq said:


> Good news is (well some might consider it bad news :rofl: ) she is very close to me.


OMG - I would love this opportunity! OP, I would definitely take her up on this offer.

Thank you Ruq. :thumbup: This is very generous of you.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Vinnie said:


> OMG - I would love this opportunity! OP, I would definitely take her up on this offer.
> 
> Thank you Ruq. :thumbup: This is very generous of you.


Vinnie, you and I together with dogs and cameras.... we would never make any headway! :rofl:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Amaruq said:


> Vinnie, you and I together with dogs and cameras.... we would never make any headway! :rofl:


Yes but we sure would enjoy ourselves wouldn't we!  We would clearly have to get together more than just once.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

aubie said:


> Again, I ask what type of socialization did you do with the pup?
> 
> Jumping, nipping and leash pulling I wouldn't define as aggression, I'd define it as a young dog pushing limits and/or expelling exsessive amounts of energy.
> 
> ...


Thank you, & I don't think your being rude at all. We play with our GS Max, as much as possible. He loves playing fetch, & catching things in his mouth. I do have to say, he doesn't get as much socialization now though. He did more when he was smaller, & easier to handle. We do take him outside a lot, rain, snow & shine. He has just become increasingly stronger & more aggressive or dominent. He wants to maul everyone he sees or gets near. We have 2 neighbor dogs that he lunges at too. They are tied & bark all the time. We always have him on a leash. We are afraid he will see someone or something & take off & get hit by a car or something. We also have 2 inside cats that he harrasses all the time. As far as mental stimulation, he gets lots of that too. He is VERY smart. We have actually had to start spelling around him, when we don't want him to hear something.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I might have missed it in the thread somewhere apologies if already mentioned..

Do you practice NILF (nothing in life is free)..that will help you start to establish some leadership.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

We will figure out a game plan.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got to say, nothing really screams him being aggressive. Has he interacted with dogs recently? He just sounds reactive, which can seem quite scary, but is usually harmless..


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

shellymcaleer said:


> I do have to say, he doesn't get as much socialization now though. He did more when he was smaller, & easier to handle. We do take him outside a lot, rain, snow & shine.


That could be a big part of it...GSDs need a lot of stimulation and socialization their whole lives. I thought I did enough with Anna but I didn't, she's not a fear biter or anything, she just gets nervous. Through IDing this and reading some books such as Control Unleashed and Cautious Canine we're making HUGE strides in overcoming this, and she's over a year old. I might also recommend Fiesty Fido which deals with leash aggression/issues.

And, you have Ruq which is awesome. I think with some good training and fear exercises your problem could be solved. He's only 6mo, not too late to learn new tricks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> He has just become increasingly stronger & more aggressive or dominent. He wants to maul everyone he sees or gets near.


You are breaking my heart. 

PLEASE read and understand this. And wrap your head around what you are seeing. 

It is NOT aggression!

It may hurt.

It may be loud.

It may be strong.

It may scare other people/dogs.

But that DOESN'T make it aggression. And as long as you keep calling it aggression. Treating it like aggression. And saying you have an aggressive dog, you will NOT be treating this in the best way.

Your dog is under exercised. Needs more training and socialization. And needs to learn it's manners!

Your puppy is.................brace yourself..................... read carefully...................please take note...................here it comes........................HE IS NORMAL!

You just need to get the skills (you, not the dog, it's YOU that need the training, so you can then teach your puppy!) to help! PLEASE take advantage or Ruq's assistance. Think you will be shocked how fast this turns around with a good proactive plan.

Which will probably be 180 degrees different from what you are doing now.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You are breaking my heart.
> 
> PLEASE read and understand this. And wrap your head around what you are seeing.
> 
> ...


I do realize he is just a puppy in a big dog body, & yes, sometimes we forget that. His behavior is unacceptable, & I know we are probly the ones that need trained, so that we can train him. That is why I came to this site, to get help. I do intend to take everyones advice, & am willing to do whatever it takes. I just hate it when posters make me feel like I am stupid. I'm trying to get the help we need. We love our GS, he is awesome. I do have a question though, what would be considered aggression? I know puppyies act the way they do, because they are puppies. Yes he may be normal, but it is still unacceptable, & we are trying to change that. Thank you for your input on my situation. And we are going to work with Ruq.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I do have a question though, what would be considered aggression? I know puppyies act the way they do, because they are puppies. Yes he may be normal, but it is still unacceptable, & we are trying to change that.


 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Now you will absolutely get a handle on this. Because that statement is correct. What you are experiencing is ABSOLUTELY unacceptable! 

But that doesn't make it true agression. 

Management and teaching is what works best. In my experience, these inappropriate behaviors are much worse in my GSD puppies than in the Lab I raised. NO comparison. 

So I also had to get WAY more training and guidance from the dog people I know and dog classes I attended. It's amazing how once you start up with someone who really 'gets' what you are going thru, they can start giving your real advice that starts to show improvement when you can start implementing it.

The real thing you can do right away to help take the edge off is any and all safe exercise and socialization, every day, car rides, walks, runs, playing.................... a tired puppy IS a good puppy.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

shellymcaleer said:


> Thank you for your input on my situation. And we are going to work with Ruq.


:thumbup: That is so neat. Wish I could come too. 

You'll have to post some progress notes and things you learn that work.


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> :thumbup: That is so neat. Wish I could come too.
> 
> You'll have to post some progress notes and things you learn that work.


I will definetly do that. I can't wait to get started! I can't believe I actually met someone on here so quick, that lives so close to me, thats willing to help me in person.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There's a lot of great advice and people on this board, and most people don't mean to make you sound stupid or feel bad, sometimes words via the internet seem harsher than they are. Pretty much everyone here has the dog's best interest at heart. 

I agree, start taking him everywhere. It's never too late to socialize IMHO and with him being 6mo you still have plenty of time to work on his issues. Get him tired physically and mentally. Work on solid sits, downs and "watch me". Find whatever it is that gets his attention...food, toys, etc. You guys can do this!


----------



## shellymcaleer (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you once again to everyone! It looks like I'm finely going to have the support & help I need to teach my dog. (and me). I definetly will not give up. I'm so glad I found this site!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There's a lot of worthwhile advice here but the single most important thing in 'calming' pups is adequate exercise. It can help with almost everything including toilet training. Unfortunately it's an area that's too often neglected b/c it requires a time commitment be made throughout the day, ie 60-90min once a day is not the same as 3 or 4 15-30" play breaks.


----------

